# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Land Fill and retaining wall

## Flower

Hi Everyone, 
Stats:
40 year old house
located in flood area
house has been raised and has a now has basement but with no floor i.e. soil 
We have a raised house with soil built up around the house forming a mound (built up over the last 25 years), we are wanting to put in retaining walls up on the 'rim' of the mound and bring in more soil to make it level (or flat mound) or island around the house. 
The lowest point of the mound (or rim) is 93.99 and we want to bring it to the highest point which is 94.53, can anyone advise what would be involved to do this, i.e. compacting the soil, settling etc keeping in mind that we are wanting to extend the house and also put a deck around the house. 
Many thanks in advance.

----------

